# 8 Mile Rd



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Took a ride down to the beach this afternoon. This is what it looks like at 8 mile rd right now. I threw about a dozen different colors with no luck. There was so much sargassum I couldn't work my bait. The gulls are feeding on tiny shrimp in the sargassum.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow...I have never seen that much weed washed ashore.


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

The smell was pretty.....interesting.....


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

We were at East beach on Saturday. In addition to the tiny shrimp, there were tons of small crabs the birds were feeding on also.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

The weed seems extra bad this year. Must be that Global Warming thingy.


----------

